# Hey bmx guys! Need your help on identifying these two!



## 72runner (Apr 27, 2017)

so i just picked up these two. One is a gt 4130 chromoly pro series? Other is a raleigh rampar. So long story short is im a stingray guy and got these in a big lot. Local guy who has some ray parts to trade wants to make a deal for the two. I am in no way a bmx expert. What year do these look like? Also any idea on value on each? Guy really was eyeballing this gt and keeps trying to tell me its only worth 100 bucks tops but i just find that hard to believe.... its a nice bike. What suprised me was the made in usa double wall weinmann rims! Its just too nice of a bike if you ask me! Any help is much appreciated! I just dont wanna get taken by him. He keeps calling me asking bout it if were trading which makes me wonder what i have. Lol


----------



## 72runner (Apr 27, 2017)

Also this ross snapper. Crazy dual drum italian made grineca rims.


----------



## 72runner (Apr 27, 2017)

This isnt the exact one but it is the same


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 27, 2017)

If the bike has GT logo tires they can be worth more than the bike .....


----------



## 72runner (Apr 27, 2017)

They were marked gt


----------



## bairdco (Apr 27, 2017)

You can go to the bmx museum site to get more info on your bikes. Pretty sure that GT is worth more than $100. 

The Rampar was a low budget bike, but in that condition should be worth something.

Those grimeca wheels are cool. They used them on mopeds, too. Those are probably worth 2-300, depending on condition.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 30, 2017)

the rampar is a pretty cool survivor. Are the pedals marked? KKT, MKS? The cranks look like Ashtabula candy coated. I've owned a few sets of those. Always liked.

The Tuff Wheel IIs with the steel flanges are also cool, but yellow is not a very desirable color.
Any makers mark on the stem?


----------



## 72runner (Apr 30, 2017)

It def was asthabula cranks. Pretty sure neck was too.i sold it to a guy at ann arbor today. He loved it. Man these bikes are heavy as poop! Lol


----------



## olevince (May 22, 2017)

Pm sent


----------

